# my new nano setup!



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

Had to re-do my 7g, pretty happy how it turned out!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks pretty clean.
Are you running an eheim filter on that sucker? 

What are your plans for plants and livestock?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Sweet bro! What's your secret at defying gravity??


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Sweet bro! What's your secret at defying gravity??


Glue! 
btw, my neck hurts after looking at the picture, lol


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Looks very nice, only thing is after a while, you may have a gravel slide and it level off, does anyone else have this problem sometimes?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Nope...i had mine on a slope for the longest time...your flow might be really strong or that you have too many bottom dwellers disturbing the substrate.


----------



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

hehehe sorry for the sideways pic. thanks, yeah i'm using and eheim on it, i want plant HC and make it like carpet, cant find anyone selling tho. not sure on what fish i want to put yet, maybe tetra and a couple shrimp.


----------



## jeff1727 (Nov 7, 2010)

Planted some HC and added a few rocks!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

jeff1727 said:


> Planted some HC and added a few rocks!


like the new rock you added in


----------

